# Clinton Anderson



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I like a lot of Clinton Anderson's techniques. Probably the best way to learn more without dropping a lot of money is to find a copy of his book.

Amazon.com: Clinton Anderson's Downunder Horsemanship: Establishing Respect and&#133;

The book is set up really nicely with lots of detail in both the general theory of horsemanship as well as how to execute and troubleshoot his exercises. I don't know if you would find it in a library in the UK, but ordering a copy online is well worth the $17.99 American for a used one.

It's a shame there's no RFDTV in the UK (to my knowledge, anyway). CA has a 1 hour weekly tv show on that station that tends to be helpful. Recently I think it's been swamped in marketing hype like the rest of "Mainstream NH" :roll:, but his earlier episodes were packed with helpful and useful info.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

There are some short youtube clips of CA, very interesting.

Overall, people like him more because he has a more down to earth, practical approach. He does not pretend to whisper anything, he does not present the horse as some mythical misunderstood being.

The experienced horsemen recognize their own tricks and techniques in his and the beginners don't have a hard time understanding him.
I like the fact that he is a calculated organized man, presenting clearly:
- the problem
- the cause
- and possible solutions. I've never seen him yet pretending to have found The One and Only Ultimate Magic Cure. And I guess that's exactly what gives him credibility.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks  il defo look into getting his book..


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

giddy up flix is an awesome way to watch unlimited training dvds without having to pay hundreds for the sets, they have all of clintons stuff


----------



## palomino blues (Jul 30, 2010)

I borrowed his DVD's from the library; you really need to own them so that you can go back and review them whenever you need to--there's alot of detail in his work and I find that I see stuff that I didn't see the first and even second time around. good luck


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks.. I think someone suggested giddyupflix for Parelli DVD's to me but something about me being in the UK didnt work, maybe im wrong. Il look again


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am using CA with my 5 year old for many reasons- to give my child confidence with her horse, to switch him from the spurs and twisted snaffle his previous owners used to something my child can handle without hurting herself or him, and because it works- even just the ground work and checking out his body language helps enormously while training. Plus Clinton is not afraid to get after a horse when it needs to happen.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

The programs shown on RFDTV to do with Natural horsemanship are shown on horse and country and when it returns again rural TV in the UK.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I dont have that channel.. He sounds great but I just dont see how I can use his methods apart from buying his book


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like him. However, I think with any program you should take some things, and leave other things depending on the horse. Yes, I use alot of CA's methods but I also mix them with the other things I have learned and IMO that is essential.

He just has a common sense approach to training, thats why it makes sense, and thats why I like him.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a suggestion. If you buy a *one* month subscription to to No Worries Club, you'll have unlimited access to a ton (around 200) of downloadable TV shows that have previously aired on RFDTV. The method is gone over and gone over a ton of times throughout and sometimes he works with other trainers. In that one month, download as many shows as you like and you'll have them forever on your computer for only around $20. 

After that first month, cancel your subscription so that you aren't billed for the following months. I've also noticed that I am still receiving the Clinton Anderson Journal and the monthly DVD's, but am no longer getting charged as I have canceled my subscription. Also, even if you are a member for one month, in that month you get the members discount and 5 free Wahl Walkabout Tour tickets. You get all the benefits for just one month. Its definitely worth it if you think long-term.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats a good idea 'soileddove'. Thankyou


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad you liked it.. You definitely get a lot out of that $20, so I certainly thought it was worth it.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Never even thought of tht... seems it


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

One problem with that approach: The terms of the No Worries Club is "No Cancellations in the First 12 Months."

I'm guessing they either anticipated or already experienced exactly what you're describing.

Blink


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmm.. That was nowhere to be found when i was a member and it worked then. They must've caught on. I suppose that was well over a year when I was one though. So maybe don't follow that bit of advice. ha ha That's too bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Having observed CA, IMO he can be to aggressive in his 'punishment' of horses if they do not submit to his 'demands'.
Also, his "Handy" stick is no different in how he teaches people to use it than the Parellis. Individuals who rely upon extra equipment to teach a horse are not communicators, they are dominators forcing the horse to submit and not allow the horse to respond to quiet patience.


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

spirithorse8 said:


> Having observed CA, IMO he can be to aggressive in his 'punishment' of horses if they do not submit to his 'demands'.
> Also, his "Handy" stick is no different in how he teaches people to use it than the Parellis. Individuals who rely upon extra equipment to teach a horse are not communicators, they are dominators forcing the horse to submit and not allow the horse to respond to quiet patience.


Really? Are you talking about the methods he uses in his TV show and DVDs or have you seen him get heavy-handed at one of his clinics?

And what kind of aggressive tactics are you talking about?

Blink


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Trust and Respect*

On the television show.
Jerking the lead rope on the halter as hard as he has done with several horses. His reliance upon spinning ropes etc..........scare tactics.

Been working with horses for over forty years and I am not a user of such tactics. Domination and force as a mainstay of one's schooling methods, makes the horse submissive and not a partner. He does not 'allow', he 'demands' and these are two distinctly different perspectives.

CA and all of the rest of the 'clinicians' have good things to offer, the problem is that agressive behavior on their part sends the wrong message.
They talk of 'relationship' training, however, there is no relationship when one 'demands' rather than 'allows' the horse to learn.

With voice and body aids that are soft in quiet patience, sprinkled with firmness when required, this 'allows' the horse to learn rather than 'demands' and this shows the horse that the handler respects and trusts the horse.

_"Respect"
‘To show consideration for, to avoid intruding upon, to notice with special attention, to regard to consider, to view, treat or consider with some degree of courtesy’

"Trust"
‘Confidence; a reliance or setting of the mind on the integrity, veracity, justice, friendship, or other sound principle of another person or thing’​_


----------

